

Ask HN: What is your development setup? - vaughan

Just wondering what hardware fellow Hackers are using to write software. Laptop/desktop/monitors/etc.
======
steventruong
Image: <http://bit.ly/uszUar>

2010 15" Macbook Pro: 2.66GHz Core i7 Processor, Hi-Res Anti-Glare Screen, 8GB
Ram, 512GB SSD

30" Apple Cinemas Display

Wireless Bluetooth Mac Keyboard

Logitech M705 Mouse

Razer Vespula Mouse Pad

Spare cheap Logitech Cord Mouse

Apple Trackpad

Logitech Z-2300 Speakers

10 USB Pluggable Hub

Samson C03U Microphone

------
there
11" macbook air, usually looking at 3 tiled xterms under ratpoison on desktop
1, firefox in desktop 2

standup desk - <http://www.flickr.com/photos/symmetricalism/5488994391/> (i've
since gotten rid of the cinema display)

~~~
twog
what are you using for your network monitor?

------
nuclearsandwich
\- Standing station (technically sit-stand but I never sit). - Imprint Runner
floor mat \- Macbook Pro 8GB, 2.5GHz Core i7, SSD \- 25inch Asus Monitor \-
Das Keyboard Ultimate (recently switch to silent after complaints from
coworkers) \- Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse (a good mouse is a weighted mouse) \-
Reasonably crappy Sennheiser headphones \- Vim and iTerm in full screen,
occasionally switch to X/XMonad+urxvt when I start missing proper window
managers.

------
jfb
Bigass Macbook Pro with 27" monitor. Kinesis keyboard, J. Random large mouse
(I have huge hands). Software, primarily Emacs, some Xcode.

~~~
nuclearsandwich
I recognized your buildout and thought "huh, looks like JFB... oh it is JFB."

~~~
jfb
Creature of habit.

------
dsantos
i switched from this: <http://imgur.com/QBQNt.jpg> to this:
<http://imgur.com/No4os.jpg> and to this: <http://imgur.com/JVqRa.jpg> and now
i am basically using the macbook pro

~~~
farb
Out of curiosity: why did you made the switch from a bigger monitor to the
smaller display of the macbook?

------
kingofspain
At the risk of looking the odd one out (no Mac here!), I use a dusty Dell
tower (8GB RAM, 3x24" screen) and my 13" HP laptop, though I've been working
almost exclusively off the laptop for the past few weeks - with a dirt cheap
TeckNet wireless mouse that is by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever
used.

------
chrisbennet
A T400 Thinkpad laptop (closed) running XP (!) and a couple of decent 24"
monitors and a decent chair.

My person dev setup is a 17" macbookpro and a nice 24" monitor.

I'm also a huge fan of the Logitech cordless mice with the tiny USB "nub"
transmitter and scroll wheels that spin freely.

------
vaughan
MacBook Pro 13" 2009 C2D 2.66 4GB

Dell 24"

Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0

------
nantes
2009 Mac Mini w/8GB RAM with dual 22" LCD's with a Synergy-connected 14.3"
Ubuntu 10.10 laptop.

PyCharm for Django development, vim and PhpStorm for PHP, a little Xcode as I
learn iOS programming.

------
sixtofour
Compqrap laptop, linux browser, terminal/shell/ssh. Work and browse on desktop
1, minimal monitoring on desktop 2.

------
mcarrano
Macbook Pro 13' 2011, Acer 24" Monitor

------
chrisnelson
i7 3.4ghz, 16GB DDR3 Hackintosh with a 23inch IPS Dell.

